# Why no VUDU support?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The Tivo Stream box has a VUDU logo printed on the box as a supported platform.


----------



## EvMan (May 22, 2020)

Are you trying to ask why Vudu isn’t integrated into the Tivo Stream app? The Vudu app itself works, but it hasn’t been certified for 4K yet. With Vudu being bought by Fandango got to imagine they’ll be making some changes to the apps, possibly combing them.


----------

